# General > Genealogy >  George Swanson & Bell Manson

## KARENCURTIS38

Hi,
Trying to find information on  this couple, I know they married on 05 MAR 1830 Bower, and had at least 4 children Williamina Swanson b.  23 OCT 1831 Bower   Margaret around 1835 Bower,  Elizabeth b 03 FEB 1836  and John around 1841, i cannot find them in the 1841 census and know that George was a Mason according to two of his childrens Marriage certificates.
Thank you 
Karen

----------


## Swansonlass

I am also researching Swansons in Thurso/Bower/knockdee area.My great grandfather William Swanson DOB 01/05/1859 Thurso.I do not know his parents. He moved to Dundee and later emigrated to USA.He was a postmaster in Lochee.Married Margaret Stewart Richardson. Had sons John and Lawrence and daughters Margaret and Mary.

----------


## Tricia

Karen 
This looks like your family.

Piece: SCT1841/37 Place: Halkirk-Caithness Enumeration District: 9
Civil Parish: Halkirk Ecclesiastical Parish, Village or Island: -
Folio: 0 Page: 3
Address: Spittal

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Surname   First name(s)   Sex   Age   Occupation   Where Born   Remarks   
    SWANSON   George   M   30   Stone Quarrier    Caithness         
    SWANSON   Isabella   F   25       Caithness         
    SWANSON   Williamina   F   9       Caithness         
    SWANSON   Margaret   F   7       Caithness         
    SWANSON   Eliza   F   5       Caithness         
    SWANSON   John   M   3       Caithness 

You probably already have this - I notcied your post was ages ago.

----------


## Tricia

To Swansonlass.
William Swanson  born 01 May 1859 Bower, Caithness, Scotland.
Taken from microfiche for Caithness.
His Parents:
Father:  WILLIAM SWANSON    Mother:  MARGARET BAIKIE  
married 4 Feb 1842 Bower.

This is the family in 1851 in Bower.
Piece: SCT1851/34 Place: Bower-Caithness Enumeration District: 2b
Civil Parish: Bower Ecclesiastical Parish, Village or Island: 0
Folio: 0 Page: 4 Schedule: 7
Address: Stemster
    Surname   First name(s)   Rel   Status   Sex   Age   Occupation   Where Born   Remarks   
    SWANSON   William   Head   M   M   45   Miller    Caithness - Bower        
    SWANSON   Margaret   Wife   M   F   35   -    Caithness - Bower        
    SWANSON   Margaret   Dau   -   F   7   Scholar    Caithness - Bower        
    SWANSON   Donald   Son   -   M   5   Scholar    Caithness - Bower        
    SWANSON   Elizabeth   Dau   -   F   3   -    Caithness - Bower   

They also had   George b 28 Nov 1862, Cathrine b 18 Mar 1851, John  b 26 Nov 1853.    and of course your William 1859.
Hope this helps - 
www.scotlandspeople.gov.uk is the official site for Scottish data.
Tricia

----------


## Swansonlass

Thank you for the info.I am now searching for parents for William swanson husband of Margaret Baikie.I have info that his father was Donald Swanson and his Mother was Eliza Manson but I have no dates for them.

----------

